# Monsieur Ouchu, hopefully on the mend...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Fossil Ledges' cinnamon silkie, Ouchu, (short for Ouchu######), has injured his right leg and is currently behind bars in the house foyer, hopefully on the mend. This is the pint sized roo who indiscriminately flogs human adults, children and attacks the tom turkeys who are many many times his size. His foot seems to be okay, but he has definitely injured his leg. I can't say for sure what happened, but he may have tried to jump from a high perch. He has access to several tiers of lower perches but of course, wishes to be king of a high perch. usually by himself. Don't feel too badly for him, being isolated in the house for a few days. It's boring but he gets to spend more time with the farm manager, Melissa, who is his one and only true love.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know how rare it is for a Silkie to injure a leg? I never had one. Ever. It goes to show that he really bit off more than he should have.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

My roo is also like that . He flogged my step dad so hard he broke his toenail. He's really committed to the "mean rooster" role. He's tiny, but feisty.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank goodness your step dad thinks it's funny. Or he'd make you send him to your grandpa.


----------

